

Microsoft Surface – How Much Space? - conrjac24
http://www.conrjac.me/microsoft-surface-how-much-space/

======
adamnemecek
It's the same exact way of reporting disk size as when you are buying a new
computer.

~~~
conrjac24
True, yet a bit more misleading in the tablet world.

